
Ask HN: How do you read books, especially technical book? - _shank_
How do you read books, especially technical book?
======
itamarst
1\. Read introduction.

2\. Skim each chapter, building a mental map, and trying to get basic notion
of new ideas and terminology.

3\. Return to it later when I need to look something up.

This works better with paper, since it's easier to build a map of an
unchanging, physical object. I _hate_ the way my (old) Kindle changes page
breaks if I go backward and then forward, it destroys the ability to visually
remember pages.

~~~
_shank_
I just bought a new kindle and agree with you.

------
konart
Like in digital\paper or what?

~~~
_shank_
a book like "Code complete" or "An Introduction to the Analysis of Algorithms"

